

Startup Myths - joubert
http://www.inspiredstartup.com/5-startup-myths/

======
iamelgringo
_Myth #2: People care about your business. Sorry, folks - people couldn’t care
less about your new business. You need to earn that attention. I’ve learned a
tough lesson with this the first time I launched my web business, we may have
had 6 visitors on our first day - and those were our employees and families.
The next day, everyone forgot about us._

That helps to get a little perspective. First week I launched www.cuuute.com,
I did some adwords and MechaTurk "advertising", I was ecstatic I got 700+
uniques and 3500 page views.

I decided to stop the advertising for two days. I got 45 uniques and 200 page
views a day. I was feeling pretty depressed. It's good to know others have
been in the same boat, and I should probably be grateful for my 45 uniques and
lower my expectations a little bit.

------
timf
_"I don’t wish it on anyone, but if you haven’t ever faced a lawsuit or been
threatened with a lawsuit, you probably don’t matter."_

That one seems a little extreme... especially if he's talking about 1M revenue
businesses.

~~~
timcederman
The startup I previously worked for, Trovix, never faced a lawsuit and it was
sold for 72.5 million. I guess it didn't matter.

There just wasn't any _real_ advice in this link.

------
tptacek
Getting threatened with a lawsuit is not a good thing. I'm not sure you can go
through this for real and be cavalier about it.

Otherwise, good article.

